# [PCGH-Ratgeber]  Curved Monitor Test 2020 - Gaming-Monitore im Vergleich



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber]  Curved Monitor Test 2020 - Gaming-Monitore im Vergleich*

						Für 2020 ist schon jetzt klar, dass es bei Gaming-Monitoren einen Trend zum Curved Monitor gibt. Was genau hinter Curved Monitoren steckt und worauf man beim Kauf achten sollte, erfahren Sie in unserem Test und unseren Ranglisten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber]  Curved Monitor Test 2020 - Gaming-Monitore im Vergleich*


----------

